# Shred Stack from Bulknutrition.com



## HugoMontano (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey was wondering if this cutting stack composed by just methylated ph's would kill the functionality of the liver. The stack contains: Primaforce Methyl-Rage and M4-OHN and Underground labs M-Dien. Well thanks for your replies.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 2, 2004)

Kill it? Nah. Well, not *KILL* it.


----------



## HugoMontano (Dec 2, 2004)

i know that it wont kill it, but will be a very hard on the liver? well my point is, is it safe to take this stack?


----------



## HugoMontano (Dec 5, 2004)

aw wow thanks a lot!


----------



## HugoMontano (Dec 7, 2004)

still no replies... damn this forum is so helpful!


----------



## GoPower (Dec 7, 2004)

Its probably too new to have any reaction. Try it and keep us posted on your results.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

I believe it is hard on the liver. That said I just started a cycle of it.


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 7, 2004)

I bet you could squeeze about 4 or 5 more methyls in that stack...


----------



## HugoMontano (Dec 8, 2004)

i dont wanna try it before i know wheter or not its going to be very hard on the liver, i have done 2 m1-t cycles, 3 week each, with proper pct, im not that big im  5'10" at 180lbs so wanna get to about 200 lbs and then do this cutting ph stack. I think im doing another m1-t so maybe i can reach 190 or so. and then a few months later try this stack. thanks for your replies.


----------

